# Economic Collapse in Aug/Sept | Bix Weir



## BillS

IN THIS INTERVIEW:
- Will America unify behind one presidential ticket? ?0:54
- Collapse coming in August, September time-frame ?2:30
- There is no chance of unifying the country ?4:39
- Why is the economy so fragile right now? ?6:03
- Gold and silver market rigging ?8:24
- Will gold and silver supply disappear when the collapse hits? ?9:52
Viewer Questions:
- Have you given much thought to the prospect of central banks issuing their own digital "Bitcoin like" currencies in the future? ?11:39
- Is the gold to bitcoin ratio going to be a major new "index" to look at? What if we fixed or backed Bitcoin (or other crypto) with gold? ?13:05
- If there is as much gold as you claim in Chocolate Mountain and gold not allocated on Governments books, what makes it so valuable and precious then? Is it not thus a game of artificial scarcity like the oil game? ?15:31
- Are the "good guys" or "bad guys" winning right now? ?17:10
- How will the inclusion of Yuan into SDR Currency basket affect the others in the basket as well as prices of gold and silver? ?20:47
- If this debt cannot be paid back, such that a global default will ensue leading to an inevitable reset, is there an outside chance we can somehow avoid a catastrophic global collapse? Is "UNITY" the answer? ?22:20
- How can we prepare for a collapse? ?25:16

This interview was recorded on July 20th, 2016.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a good video to listen to if you haven't heard one like this in awhile.

I have the time so I watch and listen to a lot of youtube videos. There's a surprising number of people who all predict an economic collapse in the fall. That would include Bix Weir, Jim Willie, Gerald Celente, and Bill Holter. Bo Polny predicts it will happen this summer. Rob Kirby says that a dollar devaluation is imminent. The banks are in trouble. There's a housing bubble. The stock market is being artificially pushed higher. The dollar is in trouble. World War 3 is on the horizon. I know that a lot of people have been making similar predictions for years but the fact that so many now agree on the time frame is significant in my opinion.


----------



## LastOutlaw

This is predicted every fall however, these types of things usually happen in the fall around Sept. America's last credit downgrade was in August of 2011. Right before fall. 

A few recent changes have happened in the financial markets. As most of us know the stock market is manipulated and propped up. The bond market as well and most recently they have begun buying corporate bonds so now corporations are also propped up. 

The housing market is once again opened up to making risky investments and are once again taking sub prime mortgages like they were doing pre 2008 which caused the crash then. ( Why won't they learn?) 

The banks can now take your money legally if something goes wrong and will issue you stock in the bank to cover it.(Who wants worthless stock in a corrupt banking system?) In fact any money you put in a bank is automatically now considered an investment in that bank rather than your money being held. 

The gold and silver markets are also propped up and being manipulated as well and GLD and SVR are oversold hundreds of times more than there is actual pm in the world.

It won't take much to cause a crash and it can happen at any time.

I will say this though... look closely at who wrote or published any article like this and check if they are gold sellers. Take it with a grain of salt if they are ( which these guys are). Articles like this surely help them sell a lot of PM.


----------



## Tweto

The markets are irrational and have been for years. Even Wall street traders have been saying that something is wrong. One of them commented that when the market drops all kinds of money plows back in and it's from mystery source. 

Some traders have speculated that the Obama administration is backing up the markets with all this money that has just been created in the name of protecting the banks.

Because of this, I believe that the markets will be fine through the summer but just after the election, watch out! If Trump wins Obama will throw us into a hard recession and if Hillary wins, she is as corrupt as Obama and I'm sure that she knows the inside covert policies that Obama is doing and will continue them.

The longer the government controls the economy the harder the economy will crash when it finally comes to an end. And it will come to an end.


----------



## Woody

LastOutlaw, you sure you’re not my long lost brother? Dad did travel a lot going to medical conventions……..

Couple things I think on.

One; since most “money” is digital they can make up whatever they want to. We have all heard, or hope everyone has, that most Govt departments have no idea where most of their money is spent. Look at the recent military spending. They lost track of millions of dollars in cash. Loaded on pallets onto a cargo plane and presto! Gone. They have no idea of the actual amount missing. The amount of actual “cash” money is miniscule in comparison to what fiat they claim exists. This goes for the paper PM’s also. I don’t think anyone has any actual firm value of any of it. If they did, the system would crash.

The banks are not getting away with anything illegal. Since Graham Steagall (or whatever it was called) was repealed, they are pretty much free to do whatever they like. Did anyone get penalized or go to jail over the whole housing thing? I mean so it hurt, not the pennies on the dollar fines. That is the cost of doing that business. If they did get penalized severely, the system would crash. Look at what happened. The ‘too big to fail’ banks got even bigger!!! Who lost out? Think really hard.

Bottom line is we do hear every year that a crash is coming. And one year they will be correct. I prepare for the hard times it will create. Actually prepare for anything but I hope you get the point. I know, lots of folks claim they will use leaves, pine cones, corncobs or whatever. I’ve become mighty attached to my toilet paper and don’t plan to run out for quite a while.


----------



## BillS

I feel like we live in a time when there could be an iceberg moment on any given day. It could be a problem with international acceptance of the dollar. It could be a big European bank going under which would trigger the entire western banking system to eventually collapse. 

I don't know when but eventually I think we'll see nuclear terrorism by ISIS or some other group in a western country, possibly the US. Turkey supports ISIS. US nuclear weapons are stored on Turkish soil. They could hand a couple of them off to ISIS with or without Obama's approval. A US city going up in a nuclear fireball should be enough for Obama to declare martial law. The media would support it saying it's necessary to protect Americans.


----------



## LastOutlaw

Tweto said:


> The markets are irrational and have been for years. Even Wall street traders have been saying that something is wrong. One of them commented that when the market drops all kinds of money plows back in and it's from mystery source.
> 
> Some traders have speculated that the Obama administration is backing up the markets with all this money that has just been created in the name of protecting the banks.


You do realize that there are bigger powers afoot than the administration dont you? The administration is only a pawn in this ponzi scheme. The Bankers are running things these days. ( Think Rothschilds, Morgans, Chases who own and run the FED) The Administration only does what it is told to do by the bosses.
Never wondered why the Obama administration simply doubled down on what the Bushes were doing? This is a globalist run world today.. at least a major part of it.
Meet the new boss....he's the same as the old boss...lalala.


----------



## bigg777

If I remember correctly, Jade Helm was going to be the straw that broke the camel's back. Hmmm, didn't happen.Y2k, 2008, 20012, they were all supposed to be when the balloon was going up, according to those in the know.

Well, those "in the know" don't seem to know when TEOTWAWKI will happen. Carry on and remember the Boy Scout motto, and don't panic.


----------



## Tweto

LastOutlaw said:


> You do realize that there are bigger powers afoot than the administration dont you? The administration is only a pawn in this ponzi scheme. The Bankers are running things these days. ( Think Rothschilds, Morgans, Chases who own and run the FED) The Administration only does what it is told to do by the bosses.
> Never wondered why the Obama administration simply doubled down on what the Bushes were doing? This is a globalist run world today.. at least a major part of it.
> Meet the new boss....he's the same as the old boss...lalala.


I have no solid information of a higher power. I do suspect that Obama is being manipulated by outside sources, but who those sources are is a speculation. So in any of my posts when I use Obama as a reference for what happened in the back of my mind I do think that he possibly could be Manchurian candidate.

However, I do not suspect the bankers as much as foreign Muslim sources. I do believe that BO is a Muslim that became a Christian as just a way to be excepted as a candidate. If you look closely at his record as president, whenever he has a decision to make he has ALWAYS picked the choice based on what is better for Muslim policies and then uses political jargon and spin to try to fool the US citizens that it was the best choice for us.

During his first campaign for president, a story came out that more then 50% of his campaign money came from Middle Eastern sources but the story disappeared within days and I blame the liberal white press's guilt to think that the best for the citizens is to squash that story.

Hillary is the candidate that has the banks has her puppet master, not Obama. There is a long trail of bank connections to the Clinton Foundation and the Clintons. But, again the press seems to ignore all of the stories about this.


----------



## BillS

Tweto said:


> I have no solid information of a higher power. I do suspect that Obama is being manipulated by outside sources, but who those sources are is a speculation. So in any of my posts when I use Obama as a reference for what happened in the back of my mind I do think that he possibly could be Manchurian candidate.
> 
> However, I do not suspect the bankers as much as foreign Muslim sources. I do believe that BO is a Muslim that became a Christian as just a way to be excepted as a candidate. If you look closely at his record as president, whenever he has a decision to make he has ALWAYS picked the choice based on what is better for Muslim policies and then uses political jargon and spin to try to fool the US citizens that it was the best choice for us.
> 
> During his first campaign for president, a story came out that more then 50% of his campaign money came from Middle Eastern sources but the story disappeared within days and I blame the liberal white press's guilt to think that the best for the citizens is to squash that story.
> 
> Hillary is the candidate that has the banks has her puppet master, not Obama. There is a long trail of bank connections to the Clinton Foundation and the Clintons. But, again the press seems to ignore all of the stories about this.


I think the families that own the Federal Reserve have bought up the media. They also own, control, or significantly influence the big banks. They control the leadership of both political parties. I think Obama is as much a globalist tool as Hillary. If you remember back in 2008 there were no policy differences between the two.

It's been amazing to see so many prominent Democrats and Republicans get absolutely hysterical about Trump. They all got their talking points so they continually compare him to Hitler.


----------



## crabapple

I did a search & only found doom day persons who are making money scaring people.
I may have looked in the wrong place, but I have little faith in any salesperson.
They all lie to get a sale.
Still you could be right, I hope you are wrong myself.


----------



## UncleJoe

crabapple said:


> I did a search & only found doom day persons who are making money scaring people.
> I may have looked in the wrong place, but I have little faith in any salesperson.
> They all lie to get a sale.


And they've been selling it for quite some time.


----------



## icMojo

If there is going to be a collapse, it looks like EU might be the ones to do it ... Have you folks been watching the euro (€).

http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/EURUSD:CUR

1 US Dollar equals 0.91 Euro.


----------



## readytogo

My witch doctor also has a book out on the great collapse ,lately everybody is into the predicting game ,hell is been going on for years .Get ready debt/credit sell all your junk and buy an old pickup truck cancel your cable subscription and fancy apple phone and like my grandparents did ,start canning and drying food .My folks survived without power and running water and in a communist country to boot ,why don`t we ask this Bix guy if he knows how to cured meat or boil water..........


----------



## biobacon

Im looking toward the 2032-2035 time range, as from what I understand around 100% of the current take on taxes will be spent on social welfare programs. So taxes will go up or programs down, lots of crime and economic unrest ether way. The comet Apothus will come darn close to us in 2029 and in 2036 (yeah, that 7 years and the first being on Friday the 13th is gona freek people the heck out, it will be like 2012 all over again LOL) Assuming who ever gets elected serves 2 terms (sorry Bush SR, you the odd duck out for the past 36 years) who ever gets elected in 2024 will have a lot of pressure to not be like their Trump or Clinton. They will be extremly left or right. Iran should be a year or two into their Nuke program as the BS agreement ends in 2030 I think. Lots of Muslim imigrants in Europe will be of voting age Scarry stuff.


----------



## Genevieve

The collapse has been coming for years now. nobody really knows when it will happen. they can guess....but not know definitively

All I know is we're doing everything we can to get our mortgage paid off this year. Hopefully we're shooting for before the election

we're working extra hours when we can, selling toys we really don't need and picking up all the metal we can to recycle it even tho the price is so low. 

every little bit helps

We just have this feeling that we should get the mortgage paid off this year...now.

I've also started to bump up the LTS for us again. Got lazy on it for a while but I'm back to it.
Between working and taking care of the house and hubby I've been gathering, growing and even buying everything I can get in season and drying or freezing or canning it.


----------



## Tweto

Every year the "experts" swore that the economy will collapse before the end of that year. All the way back into the 80's this has been true.

I do think the economy will collapse. It maybe fast or it could be slow, but what I will guarantee is that it will happen for some black swan event when we least expect it. Even when it happens, all the experts will be scratching their heads because they won't know how and where it started.

Will it be this year, or will it be 2020!


----------



## BillM

*The question is*

The question is , how high can the house of cards be stacked before they all collapse ?


----------



## Tweto

BillM said:


> The question is , how high can the house of cards be stacked before they all collapse ?


The higher it goes the harder and further it will fall. It's already so high that a collapse now will impact almost everyone in the US and probably in the world.


----------



## bkt

Am I the only guy reading these comments and thinking, "We are in the middle of a collapse right now. Who says it has to be a quick event?"

Prepare for whatever you think it's prudent to prepare for. But try to bear in mind that your idea of an economic collapse and the real thing might bear little resemblance.


----------



## Tweto

bkt said:


> Am I the only guy reading these comments and thinking, "We are in the middle of a collapse right now. Who says it has to be a quick event?"
> 
> Prepare for whatever you think it's prudent to prepare for. But try to bear in mind that your idea of an economic collapse and the real thing might bear little resemblance.


The markets have stagnated for the last year, there are fewer working now then in the 70'S, middle income has dropped for the last 6 years, there are more people on food stamps then ever in history. Unemployment by a standard from the 70's is over 10%. Personal credit card debt is at record highs of almost a trillion dollars. Student loans are at more then a trillion dollars.

It feels like the economy is on a razors edge and just barely balanced and could fall at any second. Then there is the biggest problem, the national debt is approaching $20,000,000,000,000.

So if the economy has already started to collapse, the case can be made. However, there is no panic, yet, but there will be when the free fall starts.


----------



## hiwall

You guys are so silly. The stock markets set record highs everyday. The USA must be rolling in cash.


----------



## fteter

When you see "experts" predicting the time period of a financial collapse, you can rest assured that those are the very days it won't happen. So I see this stuff and I feel pretty good about the next few months


----------



## hashbrown

crabapple said:


> I did a search & only found doom day persons who are making money scaring people.
> I may have looked in the wrong place, but I have little faith in any salesperson.
> They all lie to get a sale.
> Still you could be right, I hope you are wrong myself.


Don't forget Jim Baker! That freaking snake oil salesman moved into my hometown a few years ago "population 92" and sells generators, survival buckets of food and underground bunkers on his television show while preaching the end of the world. If and when it ever happens It will be the first place I loot.


----------



## bkt

Tweto said:


> The markets have stagnated for the last year, there are fewer working now then in the 70'S, middle income has dropped for the last 6 years, there are more people on food stamps then ever in history. Unemployment by a standard from the 70's is over 10%. Personal credit card debt is at record highs of almost a trillion dollars. Student loans are at more then a trillion dollars.
> 
> It feels like the economy is on a razors edge and just barely balanced and could fall at any second. Then there is the biggest problem, the national debt is approaching $20,000,000,000,000.
> 
> So if the economy has already started to collapse, the case can be made. However, there is no panic, yet, but there will be when the free fall starts.


Right on all counts. My point was that our economy can fall slowly; it doesn't have to be a quick event where one morning we wake up and find the dollar is worthless and we're all broke. Well, it _is_ worthless, but most people don't understand that yet which is why you can still buy stuff with it, but I digress.

Will we get to the point where it takes way too many dollars than people have just to eat for a day? Hyperinflation is certainly possible, but it's not here yet, thankfully. We may be able to predict _that_ something will happen, but predicting _when_ it will happen is the tricky part.

What bugs me about these guys who predict when Stupendously Bad Things[rm] will happen is that there's no consequence when they're proven wrong.


----------



## Tweto

bkt said:


> Right on all counts. My point was that our economy can fall slowly; it doesn't have to be a quick event where one morning we wake up and find the dollar is worthless and we're all broke. Well, it _is_ worthless, but most people don't understand that yet which is why you can still buy stuff with it, but I digress.
> 
> Will we get to the point where it takes way too many dollars than people have just to eat for a day? Hyperinflation is certainly possible, but it's not here yet, thankfully. We may be able to predict _that_ something will happen, but predicting _when_ it will happen is the tricky part.
> 
> What bugs me about these guys who predict when Stupendously Bad Things[rm] will happen is that there's no consequence when they're proven wrong.


Absolutely right, but the dollar has been devaluing for since the 60's. So yes we are all in a continuous slow down. Every year our dollars are worth less an it will continue to decline.

For me a collapse would be more acute and pronounced in way to identify a point in time when it goes.


----------



## hiwall

Nothing wrong with predicting things. Everyone does it to some extent. If people believe that for some reason another person really can see into the future that is their own fault. 
Everyone on here is predicting something bad will happen. That is why we prepare. If you are not here to learn about preparedness then just exactly why are you here?


----------



## BillM

*I believe*



bkt said:


> Am I the only guy reading these comments and thinking, "We are in the middle of a collapse right now. Who says it has to be a quick event?"
> 
> Prepare for whatever you think it's prudent to prepare for. But try to bear in mind that your idea of an economic collapse and the real thing might bear little resemblance.


I believe that there will be a gradual decline up to the first morning that the banks close.

When this happens, things will move very fast.

No one will be able to buy gas. Credit cards will become useless. The automated tellers will be turned off and within a month emergency service personnel ,(who have not been paid and have their own family's to look out for will no longer report for duty.

If the grid has not already gone down , it will collapse quickly.

That is what I visualize happening as the result of currency collapsing.


----------



## bkt

Agreed, Bill. Which is why we're here...to learn how to mitigate the effects of such an event. What you're describing is huge, wide-spread and long-term. But a localized weather event could keep banks closed, cut power and communications, and close gas stations and grocery stores. We have ice storms her in Rochester every so often and the effects can last a couple weeks. If you have no means of seeing to your immediate needs - heat, food, water - you're in trouble. Two weeks may as well be a lot longer.

Color me crazy, but I don't see any day soon when the banks close. That would mean the Federal Reserve can't produce any more liquidity to keep the banks afloat and that's a pretty unlikely scenario. Granted, the dollars the Fed produces would be garbage, but people will cling to that for some time. I fully expect EBT cards and Social Security checks to go out on time, fully funded for a very long time. But it's also likely that the cost of what people need to live will rise well beyond the reach of those dollars. And THAT'S when the S will HTF. It could be quick, it could be slow. It could be localized at first or widespread. We really don't know how it will go.

Do I think an abrupt catastrophic collapse will happen in the next month or two? No. The global economy is a race to the bottom and the one who finishes last wins. The euro is in worse shape than the dollar. So are the ruble, yen and renmimbi. The U.S. will fall hard at some point; that much we can pretty much guarantee. When that will happen depends on a lot of things going on, but it probably won't be soon or abrupt unless an outside force screws up the Fed's plans.


----------



## BillM

*Every Monday*



bkt said:


> Agreed, Bill. Which is why we're here...to learn how to mitigate the effects of such an event. What you're describing is huge, wide-spread and long-term. But a localized weather event could keep banks closed, cut power and communications, and close gas stations and grocery stores. We have ice storms her in Rochester every so often and the effects can last a couple weeks. If you have no means of seeing to your immediate needs - heat, food, water - you're in trouble. Two weeks may as well be a lot longer.
> 
> Color me crazy, but I don't see any day soon when the banks close. That would mean the Federal Reserve can't produce any more liquidity to keep the banks afloat and that's a pretty unlikely scenario. Granted, the dollars the Fed produces would be garbage, but people will cling to that for some time. I fully expect EBT cards and Social Security checks to go out on time, fully funded for a very long time. But it's also likely that the cost of what people need to live will rise well beyond the reach of those dollars. And THAT'S when the S will HTF. It could be quick, it could be slow. It could be localized at first or widespread. We really don't know how it will go.
> 
> Do I think an abrupt catastrophic collapse will happen in the next month or two? No. The global economy is a race to the bottom and the one who finishes last wins. The euro is in worse shape than the dollar. So are the ruble, yen and renmimbi. The U.S. will fall hard at some point; that much we can pretty much guarantee. When that will happen depends on a lot of things going on, but it probably won't be soon or abrupt unless an outside force screws up the Fed's plans.


Every Monday morning , the Federal reserve opens up the Bond Market wherein they sell US Federal reserve notes to any country that wants to buy them.

The first Monday that they offer these notes and no one buys them, the banks will quickly close.

China buys them and several other country's do also.

Lately the Fed has had to buy their own notes to prevent this collapse .

In short , we are loaning ourselves money.


----------



## bkt

Yes, exactly, the Fed is doing what it said it would never do: monetizing our debt. That's a critical indicator things are mortally messed up but not, IMO, an indicator that banks will close very soon.

That said, I really try not to keep too much in my bank accounts and I recommend you all do likewise if possible. If you can't hold it in your hand you don't own it. Safe deposit boxes are a terrible idea. If, as Bill says, banks were to close your access to your safe deposit box goes away.


----------



## hiwall

bkt said:


> Yes, exactly, the Fed is doing what it said it would never do: monetizing our debt. That's a critical indicator things are mortally messed up but not, IMO, an indicator that banks will close very soon.
> 
> That said, I really try not to keep too much in my bank accounts and I recommend you all do likewise if possible. If you can't hold it in your hand you don't own it. Safe deposit boxes are a terrible idea. If, as Bill says, banks were to close your access to your safe deposit box goes away.


Here is some wise advice^^^

Though bkt doubts that the banks will close he takes precautions just in case they do. 
That is just like prepping for anything. You might not expect the end of the world but a few preparations for it won't hurt.


----------



## phideaux

Seems to me I recall something like the Banks seizing the publics money in Greece, Cyprus I think.

I only keep enough cash in A bank to pay a bill or 2.
I'm paranoid though....

https://www.sovereignman.com/finance/invaluable-lesson-bank-confiscation-cyprus-13858/

*An invaluable lesson for U.S. Citizens from the bank confiscation in Cyprus *
*March 17, 2014*
*Dallas, Texas*

It was almost exactly one year ago to the day that an entire nation was frozen out of its savings&#8230; overnight.
Cypriots went to bed on Friday thinking everything was fine. By the next morning, they had no way to pay bills or buy food. 
*It's certainly a chilling reminder of how quickly things can change. And why.*

Jim


----------



## Woody

Speaking of Cyprus and the banks, no mention has been made lately how it might go down.

The banks ‘close’ for a holiday and change all the existing “old money” for the “new money.” They wouldn’t actually have to close, I would think it could be an overnight thing with all the electronic ‘money’ around. Folks have a limited time, say 30 days, to exchange any old cash money they have on hand for the new electronic only money or it becomes worthless. To all but the black market that is. It wouldn’t have to be because the US was in trouble either. It could be because the damned terrorists have too much of the old money and this is a way to cut off their funding. Or, too much counterfeit old money is around and the new money will take care of this. It is for the good of the children!

The new money is worth, maybe fifty cents on the dollar, so that $1,000 in the bank is now actually $500. Or you might get $2,000 for your original $1,000, wouldn’t that make folks happy!!! Either way, the actual buying power for anything would effectively drop overnight also. That $1.00 item can’t be only worth $0.50. Or it can’t be worth only $1 because ‘money’ doubled in value, so it is now $2. 

The bond buying world starts dumping them, because they have a legitimate worry. The fed buys them back………….. It begins a huge out of control spiral. 

From a banking data base point of view, it is only a number. Be it $1,000 or $500 doesn't matter. For something like the "cash" machines, they might just all be turned off or switched to the bank transaction/transfer only, which already exists. Existing credit cards don't care either, it is only a number to them. The only issue might be with old 'dinosaur' systems using something like Cobol. Pretty much everything is hard coded and would take some work.


----------



## bkt

That would get the party started! People know when they've been ripped off. Imagine politicians telling those with WIC and EBT cards they can only buy half of what they could buy the week before. How long do you think folks would remain calm, stoic and peaceful? About five seconds, that's how long.

Greece is Greece. Tiny, homogeneous and largely disarmed. The U.S. is not Greece.

A new currency wouldn't be an awful thing if and only if the new currency weren't fiat b.s. I think we're a ways away from having central banks concede their Keynesian ideas aren't worth anything, though.

Now, let's take a moment and think about what Woody said. If all the dollars you owned were suddenly reduced by half or more, could you get by? Do you depend on dollars to stay alive? I do. I admit it. But I'm working to change that as much as possible.


----------



## Woody

At this point in time the world is based on fiat and I don't think they can change that without a major overhaul. Which of course will never happen. Going back to a system where 'money' is based on something that has value, is impossible. Maybe it will. The US will be in sad shape if it does. I am one of the tin foil hat folks who think the US has sold out most of its gold reserves so is screwed there. The big winners would be China and Russia, who by me reading, have been overall buyers of PM's. Again, I have no firm facts to back this up, only reading. But how can the world buy more PM's than are mined in a year? They are coming from someplace that is selling them. And with all the "paper" PM's out there, who is to say who is buying something they can actually hold.


----------



## BillM

*Transfer of wealth*



Woody said:


> At this point in time the world is based on fiat and I don't think they can change that without a major overhaul. Which of course will never happen. Going back to a system where 'money' is based on something that has value, is impossible. Maybe it will. The US will be in sad shape if it does. I am one of the tin foil hat folks who think the US has sold out most of its gold reserves so is screwed there. The big winners would be China and Russia, who by me reading, have been overall buyers of PM's. Again, I have no firm facts to back this up, only reading. But how can the world buy more PM's than are mined in a year? They are coming from someplace that is selling them. And with all the "paper" PM's out there, who is to say who is buying something they can actually hold.


PM's are the way to transfer wealth from a collapsed economic system and currency to a new system.

In that time an ounce of gold or silver will exponentially increase in value.

But it will have to be in your possession to be of any use.

What portion of your net worth is in PM's ?


----------



## FloridaPrepper

Nothing remotely resembling a collapse will take place prior to the election - after that all bets are off. I just keep stocking up on prepper supplies as I think things will turn worse after November, but not necessarily at a rapid pace.


----------



## BillS

BillM said:


> PM's are the way to transfer wealth from a collapsed economic system and currency to a new system.
> 
> In that time an ounce of gold or silver will exponentially increase in value.
> 
> But it will have to be in your possession to be of any use.
> 
> What portion of your net worth is in PM's ?


We own our own home. We have a 401k that we can't cash out. So only a small portion of our net worth is in PM's. Most of our savings is in PM's and most of our PM's are silver.


----------



## Tacitus

Woody said:


> ...Folks have a limited time, say 30 days, to exchange any old cash money they have on hand for the new electronic only money *or it becomes worthless. To all but the black market that is.*...


Would paper that is *not* backed by the government actually be used in the black market? I don't think so.

Which would you rather have in such a situation? At the least the bottom two have some historic value that is independent of the writing that the government puts on them.


----------



## BillM

*In 1933*

In 1933 Roosevelt passed an emergency order requiring all American citizens to turn in all their gold other than gold coins minted prior to 1933and jewelry.

The penalty's were quite sever for failing to do so.

Most Americans holding gold just hid it and nothing happened to them because the government had no idea who had gold and who didn't.

I would expect this to happen again in the near future.


----------



## hiwall

> I would expect this to happen again in the near future.


I agree but this time our government in many cases will know who has gold. I still question if they would ever go door-to-door to confiscate anything just because doing so would be so dangerous. I think many people would agree that interesting times are ahead of us unfortunately.


----------



## FloridaPrepper

This is not to promote a particular candidate, but I feel strongly that the probability of the economy blowing up is significantly higher with Clinton in office than Trump. Entitlement spending will expand rapidly and the only way to cover it is higher taxes (a distinct possibility) or more borrowing or a combination thereof. Trump is a businessman who understands debt obligation better than Clinton. His policies will not in any way eliminate the debt - $20 trillion doesn't just appear on your doorstep overnight. However, he will manage the debt overburden as best as possible in the short term so that we may better prepare ourselves for the eventually default (unlikely) or hyperinflation (probable) that will eliminate the obligation.


----------



## hiwall

> This is not to promote a particular candidate, but I feel strongly that the probability of the economy blowing up is significantly higher with Clinton in office than Trump.


Surprisingly I feel the opposite.
Right now I feel that the powers in charge are doing everything possible to keep us afloat and they are only waiting for a Republican to take office so they can blame everything on the Republicans.


----------



## bkt

That occurred to me, too, hiwall. First they screw with the free market and create a system in which big companies can work with government to keep small companies from growing and the government calls capitalism a failure. Then the gov't injects itself into the health care industry, causing prices to skyrocket and they'll soon use that as justification to try to nationalize the industry.

Really, it doesn't matter who wins the WH because the economic problems aren't solvable in a way that won't cause people pain. The Powers That Be are working really hard to install Hillary. At least, the media are doing a great job carrying her water.


----------



## readytogo

As of 2015 the world economy was up to $73,171 trillion dollars and as of 2016 the USA leads with a yearly GDP of $19 trillion another point here is that if we stop buying Chinese junk or underwear’s or Wonton soups ,the Chinese economy will tank out as the Russians’ did when oil prices hit bottom. This country has the power or I should say We the People, to create World economies if only we could stop all the greed and corruption.


----------



## TheLazyL

> Economic Collapse in Aug/Sept | Bix Weir


23 more days until The Collapse. If the prophecy is wrong they can always claim they meant 2017?


----------



## crabapple

This may be real, but most of these sky falling doom sayers have a way to make money off you listening to them.
So I see them as a smaller shark in the same waters, not a God sent.


----------



## Idaholady

August/September are now done......I'm gonna be watching October/November; especially right after the elections....I hear 2017 will be the year to see the collapse of our economy....


----------



## TheLazyL

A few more hours and September will be over. Another wrong prophecy. Guess I shouldn't have told my employer what I really thought?


----------



## rhrobert

Whew, that was a close call! Almost didn't make it...thank goodness we're past the danger zone, thank goodness it's October  I feel so much better now.

Heck, I've been waiting for the collapse since the mid sixties.


----------



## Mortblanc

Yep, the gold dealers have been predicting world wide financial collapse in August or September for the past 40 years. 

They need their Christmas commission bonuses!


----------



## Tweto

October has always been the month of major market correction. So, I'm still watching out for a major drop.


----------



## BillS

Mortblanc said:


> Yep, the gold dealers have been predicting world wide financial collapse in August or September for the past 40 years.
> 
> They need their Christmas commission bonuses!


I'm sorry but those statements are incredibly ignorant. I don't have a problem with people who disagree with me but it drives me nuts when they don't know anything, they haven't studied the markets, or listened to anybody who knows anything.

The dollar is rapidly losing its status as the world reserve currency. Do you even know what that means? The dollar is used in international trade. Countries have to buy dollars in order to buy goods from other countries. There are many more dollars in foreign countries than there are in the US. Do you know what that means? It means that when enough countries stop using the dollar and those dollars come back to America we will see MASSIVE inflation.

We're also going to see massive shortages in stores when other countries stop accepting our worthless pieces of paper as payment for real goods. Just go through the grocery store and look at all the food that's imported. If Venezuela is the blueprint, the federal government will export food as a way to create foreign exchange money.

The dollar is DYING. The official national debt figure went up by $1.4 trillion this year. The money wasn't borrowed. The Federal Reserve created the money out of thin air to fund the national debt. We now have MONTHLY deficits as big as our ANNUAL deficits used to be. A time is coming and it could be very soon when the rest of the world rejects the dollar for payment in international trade. America now has Zimbabwe style money creation. Zimbabwe had TRILLION dollar bills ordered but the currency died before they went could go into circulation.

Both Jim Willie and Lindsey Williams predict that the dollar will be divided into an international dollar and a domestic-only dollar. With the domestic dollar being subject to two 30% devaluations bringing the new dollar value to 50% of what it is today. Your debts will be adjusted upward based on the devaluation. So your mortgage payment will double even as your paycheck is worth half of what it used to be.

The petro-dollar system is DYING. During the Nixon administration there was a secret agreement with Saudi Arabia that America would protect them militarily and Saudi Arabia would invest in US government bonds. Also as part of the agreement they got the rest of OPEC to agree to accept payment only in dollars. The Fed was able to create trillions of dollars out of thin air. Other countries stocked up on dollars to pay for oil. Especially when oil was over $100 a barrel. The Puffington Host (that's what I call it) has an article on the petro-dollar system:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alastair-crooke/petrodollar-us-saudi-policy_b_6245914.html

It's very possible that already China is buying oil from Saudi Arabia in Yuan. The last straw for Saudi Arabia was the passage of a law making them liable for damages on 9-11.

Deutsche Bank in on the verge of failure. There's talk everyday about how it needs a bailout. It has an estimated $75 trillion worth of derivative exposure. Unless the ECB or the Fed creates enough money out of thin air to keep it alive it will start a chain reaction that will take out the entire western financial system. Most likely that's coming in the next couple of months if it doesn't happen sooner.

My wife and I cashed out our 401k. We're paying off our mortgage once the check clears.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Tweto said:


> October has always been the month of major market correction. So, I'm still watching out for a major drop.


If you want to see a major drop, look at silver. It's been crashing the last couple days. Almost time to buy some.


----------



## LincTex

ZoomZoom said:


> If you want to see a major drop, look at silver. It's been crashing the last couple days. Almost time to buy some.


Down $0.40 on Apmex today... 
2016 Australia 1 oz Silver Kangaroo's are $19.81 when bought with paypal or credit card.


----------



## hiwall

None of us know when the economy will fall apart. But it does seem certain that it will. All of us on here are prepared to some extent though I'm sure we all wish we had more time. 
We are as ready as we can be right now in our situation but I am hoping things hold together for another 6 months or so. We are planning a move in the spring to our own small homestead. Its anyone's guess what the situation will be then.


----------



## BillM

*We both see*



BillS said:


> I'm sorry but those statements are incredibly ignorant. I don't have a problem with people who disagree with me but it drives me nuts when they don't know anything, they haven't studied the markets, or listened to anybody who knows anything.
> 
> The dollar is rapidly losing its status as the world reserve currency. Do you even know what that means? The dollar is used in international trade. Countries have to buy dollars in order to buy goods from other countries. There are many more dollars in foreign countries than there are in the US. Do you know what that means? It means that when enough countries stop using the dollar and those dollars come back to America we will see MASSIVE inflation.
> 
> We're also going to see massive shortages in stores when other countries stop accepting our worthless pieces of paper as payment for real goods. Just go through the grocery store and look at all the food that's imported. If Venezuela is the blueprint, the federal government will export food as a way to create foreign exchange money.
> 
> The dollar is DYING. The official national debt figure went up by $1.4 trillion this year. The money wasn't borrowed. The Federal Reserve created the money out of thin air to fund the national debt. We now have MONTHLY deficits as big as our ANNUAL deficits used to be. A time is coming and it could be very soon when the rest of the world rejects the dollar for payment in international trade. America now has Zimbabwe style money creation. Zimbabwe had TRILLION dollar bills ordered but the currency died before they went could go into circulation.
> 
> Both Jim Willie and Lindsey Williams predict that the dollar will be divided into an international dollar and a domestic-only dollar. With the domestic dollar being subject to two 30% devaluations bringing the new dollar value to 50% of what it is today. Your debts will be adjusted upward based on the devaluation. So your mortgage payment will double even as your paycheck is worth half of what it used to be.
> 
> The petro-dollar system is DYING. During the Nixon administration there was a secret agreement with Saudi Arabia that America would protect them militarily and Saudi Arabia would invest in US government bonds. Also as part of the agreement they got the rest of OPEC to agree to accept payment only in dollars. The Fed was able to create trillions of dollars out of thin air. Other countries stocked up on dollars to pay for oil. Especially when oil was over $100 a barrel. The Puffington Host (that's what I call it) has an article on the petro-dollar system:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alastair-crooke/petrodollar-us-saudi-policy_b_6245914.html
> 
> It's very possible that already China is buying oil from Saudi Arabia in Yuan. The last straw for Saudi Arabia was the passage of a law making them liable for damages on 9-11.
> 
> Deutsche Bank in on the verge of failure. There's talk everyday about how it needs a bailout. It has an estimated $75 trillion worth of derivative exposure. Unless the ECB or the Fed creates enough money out of thin air to keep it alive it will start a chain reaction that will take out the entire western financial system. Most likely that's coming in the next couple of months if it doesn't happen sooner.
> 
> My wife and I cashed out our 401k. We're paying off our mortgage once the check clears.


We both see the coming collapse ! The market is a bubble and the first time they decide to raise intrest rates, it will collapse too,


----------



## HardCider

I'm not as well bred and as well read as most of the experts on here but nobody knows when the next collapse will occur. Yes I think it will again at some point, if I didn't I would have a 401k in the stock market. Instead, my "401k" is in paid off land, food and water like BillS said. I'm socking resources into hand tools and seed banks. If it is not a tangible, "in my hand resource" it's already worthless to me. At some point, I think food, water and defensive resources will be far more valuable. But like I said, I'm just a small town, [email protected]$$ country boy who is loving a quiet rural life. 

Picking up 2 guard dog pups Friday and 3 already bred Nigerian Dwarf goats the week after that. That's enough of investing for me this month.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

BillS said:


> I'm sorry but those statements are incredibly ignorant. I don't have a problem with people who disagree with me but it drives me nuts when they don't know anything, they haven't studied the markets, or listened to anybody who knows anything.
> 
> The dollar is rapidly losing its status as the world reserve currency. Do you even know what that means? The dollar is used in international trade. Countries have to buy dollars in order to buy goods from other countries. There are many more dollars in foreign countries than there are in the US. Do you know what that means? It means that when enough countries stop using the dollar and those dollars come back to America we will see MASSIVE inflation.
> 
> We're also going to see massive shortages in stores when other countries stop accepting our worthless pieces of paper as payment for real goods. Just go through the grocery store and look at all the food that's imported. If Venezuela is the blueprint, the federal government will export food as a way to create foreign exchange money.
> 
> The dollar is DYING. The official national debt figure went up by $1.4 trillion this year. The money wasn't borrowed. The Federal Reserve created the money out of thin air to fund the national debt. We now have MONTHLY deficits as big as our ANNUAL deficits used to be. A time is coming and it could be very soon when the rest of the world rejects the dollar for payment in international trade. America now has Zimbabwe style money creation. Zimbabwe had TRILLION dollar bills ordered but the currency died before they went could go into circulation.
> 
> Both Jim Willie and Lindsey Williams predict that the dollar will be divided into an international dollar and a domestic-only dollar. With the domestic dollar being subject to two 30% devaluations bringing the new dollar value to 50% of what it is today. Your debts will be adjusted upward based on the devaluation. So your mortgage payment will double even as your paycheck is worth half of what it used to be.
> 
> The petro-dollar system is DYING. During the Nixon administration there was a secret agreement with Saudi Arabia that America would protect them militarily and Saudi Arabia would invest in US government bonds. Also as part of the agreement they got the rest of OPEC to agree to accept payment only in dollars. The Fed was able to create trillions of dollars out of thin air. Other countries stocked up on dollars to pay for oil. Especially when oil was over $100 a barrel. The Puffington Host (that's what I call it) has an article on the petro-dollar system:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alastair-crooke/petrodollar-us-saudi-policy_b_6245914.html
> 
> It's very possible that already China is buying oil from Saudi Arabia in Yuan. The last straw for Saudi Arabia was the passage of a law making them liable for damages on 9-11.
> 
> Deutsche Bank in on the verge of failure. There's talk everyday about how it needs a bailout. It has an estimated $75 trillion worth of derivative exposure. Unless the ECB or the Fed creates enough money out of thin air to keep it alive it will start a chain reaction that will take out the entire western financial system. Most likely that's coming in the next couple of months if it doesn't happen sooner.
> 
> My wife and I cashed out our 401k. We're paying off our mortgage once the check clears.


Wasn't this thread a prediction of a collapse in August or September? It's October. I think most of us on here agree a collapse is imminent at some point. Probably sooner rather than later. I've seen a lot of these articles you have posted that always claim it will happen in a month or so. None of them have been right yet.


----------



## bkt

It's kinda funny to see how people still regard silver and gold prices in dollars. Silver and gold are the fixed commodity and their value does not change. The only thing changing is the buying power of the dollar, and it is fluctuating due to the economic turmoil here and in other countries.

A lot of people are worried about a very rapid collapse where we wake up one day to find we're broke. That could happen, but it's more likely we're in the middle of the collapse right now - only it's slow enough that people don't really take notice.

IMO, anyone who makes a claim that a catastrophic collapse will happen in X months is probably not worth reading. We can be certain that our fiat currency will collapse; history tells us that. What we cannot be certain of is when that will happen or how long that collapse will take. No one knows that.


----------



## ZoomZoom

HardCider said:


> I'm not as well bred and as well read as most of the experts on here but nobody knows when the next collapse will occur. Yes I think it will again at some point, if I didn't I would have a 401k in the stock market. Instead, my "401k" is in paid off land, food and water like BillS said.


IMHO, part of being prepared is preparing for something NOT happening.

Having finances to get me through short term (cash reserves) and long term (retirement accts) is also part of being prepared.

Unless it's TEOTWAWKI/WROL event, 99% of people, including preppers are going to need some sort of currency.

If there's a blizzard and you're snowed-in for 2 weeks, you still need to pay your utilities, taxes, medical/homeowners/auto insurance... These companies aren't going to want chickens in exchange for services.


----------



## hiwall

> These companies aren't going to want chickens in exchange for services.


This is true so we should also have ducks and goats to barter with!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Absolutely!! 2 goats= a mortgage payment, 1 turkey for the phone bill and school taxes varies by where you live.


----------



## terri9630

ZoomZoom said:


> Absolutely!! 2 goats= a mortgage payment, 1 turkey for the phone bill and school taxes varies by where you live.


School taxes should vary by how many kids you have in school.


----------



## ZoomZoom

terri9630 said:


> School taxes should vary by how many kids you have in school.


But that's not how it works (around here). The tax is based on the real estate value. I think there's an exemption in our area once you get to a certain age (62-65?)

I just paid our school tax. Between my residence and 1 commercial property, I think it was about $8,000. _County, local and other taxes come in the Spring and are separate.

_That goes back to my thought of you better have some $ to take care of things you can't pay for with chickens.


----------



## HardCider

Never said I didn't believe in cash or currency, laugh all you want, Just believe it's best for me to actually have access to it whenever I need or want it


----------



## terri9630

ZoomZoom said:


> But that's not how it works (around here). The tax is based on the real estate value. I think there's an exemption in our area once you get to a certain age (62-65?)
> 
> I just paid our school tax. Between my residence and 1 commercial property, I think it was about $8,000. _County, local and other taxes come in the Spring and are separate.
> 
> _That goes back to my thought of you better have some $ to take care of things you can't pay for with chickens.


That's not how it works, but I don't think "its fair" (I really hate that term) for a person or couple who doesn't or cant have kids to pay for others who keep popping them out. That just doesn't set right with me. I know to many who just consider school to be daycare so they aren't bothered by their kids.


----------



## hiwall

Teaching the children is a necessary part of any society. It is therefore everyone's responsibility.


----------



## ZoomZoom

terri9630 said:


> That's not how it works, but I don't think "its fair" (I really hate that term) for a person or couple who doesn't or cant have kids to pay for others who keep popping them out. That just doesn't set right with me. I know to many who just consider school to be daycare so they aren't bothered by their kids.


To be clear so we're on the same page, I think you meant to strike through the word in red. That is how it works. Is it fair? Are any taxes fair? IMHO, the answer is no. Too many loopholes to accommodate those that whine to the government. The rest of us pay.

If you live in an area where K-12 is a daycare, you should consider moving. I live in a rural area with a good, conservative school district.


----------



## terri9630

ZoomZoom said:


> To be clear so we're on the same page, I think you meant to strike through the word in red. That is how it works. Is it fair? Are any taxes fair? IMHO, the answer is no. Too many loopholes to accommodate those that whine to the government. The rest of us pay.
> 
> If you live in an area where K-12 is a daycare, you should consider moving. I live in a rural area with a good, conservative school district.


I cant move for a few more years. That is the reason we are homeschooling. We had the kids in the only private school until it moved to the next city.

That was supposed to be "is" not "not". Not sure how I did that.


----------



## terri9630

hiwall said:


> Teaching the children is a necessary part of any society. It is therefore everyone's responsibility.


Tell that to the part of "our" society that doesn't pay taxes.


----------



## AmishHeart

I think the responsibility of the child is on the parents. Saying it's everybody's responsibility reminds of the "it takes a village to raise a child" garbage. If the govt takes tax money from everyone to support a govt run school, then it needs to be good. It isn't. Our twin grandkids are in band at school. There is a three day band camp trip coming up in February. If they want to go, we pay $34.00 each a month until February, then it will be paid for. We were told there is a mandatory fund raiser to pay for the kids that can't pay. I think the parents that can't pay should be the ones to do the fundraiser, we already did one for band three weeks ago. Also, overcharging parents almost double for band shirts to pay for those that don't pay. My husband and I give plenty each year to charity, but the difference is that we choose the charity.


----------



## terri9630

AmishHeart said:


> I think the responsibility of the child is on the parents. Saying it's everybody's responsibility reminds of the "it takes a village to raise a child" garbage. If the govt takes tax money from everyone to support a govt run school, then it needs to be good. It isn't. Our twin grandkids are in band at school. There is a three day band camp trip coming up in February. If they want to go, we pay $34.00 each a month until February, then it will be paid for. We were told there is a mandatory fund raiser to pay for the kids that can't pay. I think the parents that can't pay should be the ones to do the fundraiser, we already did one for band three weeks ago. Also, overcharging parents almost double for band shirts to pay for those that don't pay. My husband and I give plenty each year to charity, but the difference is that we choose the charity.


Our band has quit doing fund raisers. Ever since they passed the rule saying all fund raisers go into "the same pot" that ALL school groups get an equal part of. So 60 band members raise thousands and the smallest club gets an equal amount of that money for doing no fund raisers. The band director decided it wasn't right and quit having his kids work hard to fund everyone else.


----------



## crabapple

ZoomZoom said:


> But that's not how it works (around here). The tax is based on the real estate value. I think there's an exemption in our area once you get to a certain age (62-65?)
> 
> [/I]That goes back to my thought of you better have some $ to take care of things you can't pay for with chickens.


IMHO, it is that way everywhere(based on real estate value).That way the Middle class, just above no ownership can pay the load.
That way the the bums,layabouts, government propped up waiting my next hand out check, do not have to pay for anything.


----------



## bkt

hiwall said:


> Teaching the children is a necessary part of any society. It is therefore everyone's responsibility.


My take: *Teaching the children is a necessary part of parenting. It is therefore the parents' responsibility.* Parents who abdicate that responsibility to schools - and the teachers and curriculum the parents don't bother to get to know - are the problem. Why don't kids know civics? Why do so many kids hate the U.S.? Why do they believe the lies told by the left? In large part, because parents pay no attention to what their little darlings are learning so they don't correct the b.s.


----------



## Tacitus

bkt said:


> ...Why don't kids know civics?


Have you seen the email to Podesta about the lack of *civics* education...mentioning it as a good thing, that helps create "unaware and compliant citizenry:"



> "And as I've mentioned, we've all been quite content to demean government, drop civics and in general conspire to produce an unaware and compliant citizenry. The unawareness remains strong but compliance is obviously fading rapidly. This problem demands some serious, serious thinking..."


I now return you to the national debate about which candidate is covering up more sexual assaults from 30 years ago.


----------



## AmishHeart

You got that right. There is a lack of civics education. Parents/Grandparents need to teach their own.


----------



## Meerkat

bkt said:


> My take: *Teaching the children is a necessary part of parenting. It is therefore the parents' responsibility.* Parents who abdicate that responsibility to schools - and the teachers and curriculum the parents don't bother to get to know - are the problem. Why don't kids know civics? Why do so many kids hate the U.S.? Why do they believe the lies told by the left? In large part, because parents pay no attention to what their little darlings are learning so they don't correct the b.s.


 PTA is a thing of the past.


----------



## Meerkat

AmishHeart said:


> You got that right. There is a lack of civics education. Parents/Grandparents need to teach their own.


 I tried it. It didn't work with the grandkids. It just made me look more older and clueless to them. 

One of my granddaughters did act like she was interested. She is 27 and a very smart kid. She is also very attractive. I tell her not to waste herself on men who won't comit. She said she learned after the first one. I tell her too not to think ;looks will keep a man. Get a man yes, keep him,no. You have to have something else besides looks.

She is saving while enjoying her life. She is in Cancun now for 10 days. And her and my daughter preps also.


----------



## bkt

Tacitus said:


> Have you seen the email to Podesta about the lack of *civics* education...mentioning it as a good thing, that helps create "unaware and compliant citizenry:"
> 
> I now return you to the national debate about which candidate is covering up more sexual assaults from 30 years ago.


Sure, so-called progressives are pushing the agendas that teach all kinds of b.s. but not civics to elementary school kids. The problem, though, isn't the Podestas of this world and their followers. The problem is the disinterested and clueless parents.

I pray those parents live just long enough to understand the scope of their neglect.


----------



## AmmoSgt

In one sense every one of these prediction have come true, on time, for somebody. I remember folks scoffing a economic collapse back in 2008-2010 while 7 million people lost their homes and millions more lost their jobs and 401k became 201k's ... they just didn't know anybody that it happened to, they didn't know anybody that sent the bank Jingle mail or watched their kids go to bed hungry.

Everyone of these predictions happened for somebody if you look, if you dare look .. all that differs is was it you this time or how close to you was somebody that it happened to. 

Study the folks that got hit.. and see If you are doing anything that they were doing.. get out of debt, create some reserves have a back up plan ..

The Government and the economy is fully functioning.. and yet people live on the streets and folks go to bed hungry and live in their car... yeah, it can be much much worse.. in fact it could get much much worse and most the folks will still ignore you or ask you to park your car in another neighborhood. 

2000 folks will suffer a medically related bankruptcy today give take a couple hundred.. for them today was doomsday

funny how it works .. if it didn't touch you it never happened... if it did touch you the world ended 

I suspect far more of the world will be up and running and functioning just fine when my day comes than most expect. It seem to be so much more the case around the world a true crisis of one sort or another, a total shtf .. and yet.. the government is still in charge and behind their gated communities .


----------



## BillM

*Well Said*



AmmoSgt said:


> In one sense every one of these prediction have come true, on time, for somebody. I remember folks scoffing a economic collapse back in 2008-2010 while 7 million people lost their homes and millions more lost their jobs and 401k became 201k's ... they just didn't know anybody that it happened to, they didn't know anybody that sent the bank Jingle mail or watched their kids go to bed hungry.
> 
> Everyone of these predictions happened for somebody if you look, if you dare look .. all that differs is was it you this time or how close to you was somebody that it happened to.
> 
> Study the folks that got hit.. and see If you are doing anything that they were doing.. get out of debt, create some reserves have a back up plan ..
> 
> The Government and the economy is fully functioning.. and yet people live on the streets and folks go to bed hungry and live in their car... yeah, it can be much much worse.. in fact it could get much much worse and most the folks will still ignore you or ask you to park your car in another neighborhood.
> 
> 2000 folks will suffer a medically related bankruptcy today give take a couple hundred.. for them today was doomsday
> 
> funny how it works .. if it didn't touch you it never happened... if it did touch you the world ended
> 
> I suspect far more of the world will be up and running and functioning just fine when my day comes than most expect. It seem to be so much more the case around the world a true crisis of one sort or another, a total shtf .. and yet.. the government is still in charge and behind their gated communities .


Another man once said that the difference between a Recession and a Depression , was whether it happened to you or the other guy.


----------



## crabapple

If you define things that lightly, then I could say the war is coming & thousands will die, lose their home & be shipped to a foreign country to live.

Greece had a economic collapse, we had greedy government & change.
Not all, but most of the people who lost their home had high variable loans(1/2% every 6 months), got them though fixed method, as in they could not get a loan without the government propping them up. Then they made more bad choices & lost everything.
I lived though this & worked though this, never signed a bad deal, so I still have what I worked for.

I could have done some things better, but I learned from my mistakes.
You have to follow the rules
1- Finish High school.
2-Get a job & learn skills
3-Do not have babies before you are married 
4-Save 10% of everything you make
5- Nothings free, NO nothing. 
6-If something seems or sounds to good to be true, then it is.
7-Learn as you go, you never know what you may need to do next.
8- Read everything, if you do not understand it,get help, but read everything before signing it.
9-Learn about car & home repair, insurance,banking,stocks,bonds,government. It is harder to cheat someone who know how a thing works.
10-Help others when you can,it never hurts to be kind.


----------



## bkt

Well said, AmmoSgt. Most SHTF scenarios are _personal_, not local, regional, national or global.


----------

